# Any good commentaries on the Confessions?



## fralo4truth (May 21, 2012)

It doesn't matter which particular confession. I have the one by Dr. Sam Waldron on the 1689. Are there any other good commentaries out there on some of the old confessions?


----------



## Marrow Man (May 21, 2012)

G.I. Williamson has good commentaries on the Westminster Shorter Catechism, the Westminster Confession of Faith, and the Heidelberg Catechism.

Johannes Vos has one on the Westminster Larger Catechism.

You can find all of them here: Amazon.com: g.i. williamson: Books


----------



## sastark (May 21, 2012)

There are several good commentaries for the Westminster Confession:

David Dickson, _Truth's Victory Over Error_
A. A. Hodge, _The Westminster Confession: A Commentary_
G. I. Williamson, _The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes_
Joseph Pipa, _The Westminster Confession of Faith Study Book_ (less a "commentary" than a series of Bible studies on chapters of the Confession, but still a great resource).


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (May 21, 2012)

I think you can still get Hodge for 99 cents for Kindle. Or you could last month.


----------



## PaulCLawton (May 21, 2012)

fralo4truth said:


> It doesn't matter which particular confession. I have the one by Dr. Sam Waldron on the 1689. Are there any other good commentaries out there on some of the old confessions?



Ursinus' Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism and Danny Hyde's Exposition of the Belgic Confession are highly recommended.

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




sastark said:


> There are several good commentaries for the Westminster Confession:
> 
> David Dickson, _Truth's Victory Over Error_
> A. A. Hodge, _The Westminster Confession: A Commentary_
> ...



What do you think about _Sproul's Truths We Confess_?


----------



## Fly Caster (May 21, 2012)

sastark said:


> There are several good commentaries for the Westminster Confession:
> 
> David Dickson, _Truth's Victory Over Error_



That was the first one that comes to my mind. I enjoyed reading it and refer to it often.

It's advantatages:

a) Was written by a Scot who knew the Scottish Commissioners personally and reflects the original intent of what was written.
b) Was written by a Scot.


----------



## eqdj (May 22, 2012)

Kevin,

My "go to" resources are 

Thomas Watson's Body of Divinity
John Brown's "Explication of the Assembly's Shorter Catechism"
Francis R. Beattie's "The Presbyterian Standards"
William Paton Mackay's 'Notes on the Shorter Catechism"
Beeke & Ferguson's Reformed Confessions Harmonized
Vos' Larger Catechism: A Commentary


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 22, 2012)

I made epubs of Fishers Catechism and Beatties work and have them here:

http://www.hopeofchrist.net/e-books/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dudley (May 22, 2012)

sastark said:


> There are several good commentaries for the Westminster Confession:
> 
> David Dickson, _Truth's Victory Over Error_
> A. A. Hodge, _The Westminster Confession: A Commentary_
> ...



I have and have studied G. I. Williamson, The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes. I think it is excellent.


----------



## BertMulder (May 22, 2012)

Out of print currently, but being reprinted, certainly worth your while, Voice of our Fathers, by Homer Hoeksema, on the Canons of Dordt

Reformed Free Publishing Association

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------


----------



## eqdj (May 22, 2012)

Also, Bob Reymond's "A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith" is oriented around the Westminster Standards.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jogri17 (May 23, 2012)

While I take exception to RC Sproul's opinions concerning Worship (Regulative principle and certain applications of the 2nd commandment) and the Sabbath (he goes too far in contrasting the ''Puritan Sabbath'' v. the ''Continental Sabbath''), it is 3 volumes and like almost everything by Sproul it is of first rate.


----------

